
The breakthrough material that can turn any surface into a solar cell - elorant
https://www.smh.com.au/national/queensland/the-breakthrough-material-that-can-turn-any-surface-into-a-solar-cell-20200218-p541w1.html
======
jhayward
> "Because the quantum dot colar [sic] cell can make better use of the high-
> energy solar energy, it can in reality generate double the efficiency of a
> traditional silicon solar cell,"

